# The I been waitin to long Toyota Solara Install



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmm, where to start? I was really into car audio in my teens/early twenties like a lot of you. Of course much like a lot of you, job, marriage, kids get in the way of that particular hobby/way of life. I did dabble a bit in car audio here and there. I was lucky that my wife was into loud music while driving. So I have always tried to at least have a subwoofer in her main vehicle. Anyway, I have primarily been without a system for several years. I did keep most of my stuff. Stored in a closet waiting. Well the wife gave me the go ahead to do my car.

Thanks to a lot of you replying to my questions regarding Alpine equipment. I found that Crutchfield was wrong and had posted that the deck I had just purchased would control the H701 Proc. Those of you who supplied me with the correct info, THANKS!! By the way, I did purchase the RUX-C701 controller.

Those of you reading this are most likely going this guy will not shut up!! Sorry for the life story.


Here is the car and the equipment.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad to hear you talked with CF and got the cux-701. 

Look forward to seeing the install.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Not sure how to do the cool big pics in the posting.

I plan to get the head unit installed this weekend. My Raammat and RUX c701 are both due in tomorrow. I have some incidentals I need to order still but I will be on it as I can. I travel a lot for work. I am a project manager and the travel is a huge part of my job. So time is often a commodity I don't have. I will try to take pics often and update as I can. Please be patient with me!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

A couple of members told me to try to work a deal with local shops. I did try and CF was still cheaper than the two places I tried.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> Not sure how to do the cool big pics in the posting.


Not sure what you mean here?


I understand the traveling. My father is the sales manager for his company and travels alot. At least you get to rack up sky miles & hotel points. Those always help out on vacations.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> Not sure how to do the cool big pics in the posting.


Upload the photos to www.photobucket.com and then post the "IMG" tags. Simple


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks!! Will look up the photobucket thing!

Yes hotel points are the greatest thing. I used them to purchase the XBOX 360. 30000 points=$100 Best buy gift certificate


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> A couple of members told me to try to work a deal with local shops. I did try and CF was still cheaper than the two places I tried.


Bud's did not hook you up?  

Gonna be a bunch of work 

How old are your kids? Old enough to turn bolts?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope, Bud's didn't. I called Vibez and there response was "Yes we can order that deck controller and proc combo. $925.00." Buds was $5 cheaper. And tax was not included. CF was 925 free shipping and zero tax. 


Kids are 15-Stepson
7 Daughter
5 son

As for work and quantity of it, maybe. Depends on what your clever brain can do to provide me with ideas for hiding the amps. Well that and teaching myself to make fiberglass pods


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dude, glass is not THAT bad, just takes patience and proper planning or you will become intamate with the sander 

I put the boy to work, he's 7 and just loves turning a wrench. I knock-em loose and he goes nuts. for as young as he is he's as strong as an ox, he's ben busting them loose himself lately 

He's also a music fanatic so to him the work goes to a good cause.

Do you have a work-space that is comfy? Air compressor?

Chad


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, all the kids love music. When you see me my guess is you will almost know automatically what kind of music I listen to. So you will know what the kids have been listening to since birth. I will most likely do most of the work at my job. Air, hydraulics, overhead crane, welders, plasma cutters, a fully functioning machine shop.  

As for fiberglass work, I am just nervous because, well it can be messy. I happen to be a slob, or well **** just happens to me. Like when I hit a deer on a motorcycle. 227lb 8 point buck. Huntin the hard way! Or when the fork lift ran over me (my feet) in December. Murphy is a real close aquaintance of mine.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Because if you can't incorporate a crane into an install as a tool, you ain't doing it right 

I was at kawTown about a year or 2 ago and a guy hit a deer on a bike, he rode it out! Bike wasn't right, but HE RODE IT OUT!

Chad


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

It threw me about 30-40 feet. Happened on Lehigh paving road or what ever it is actually called. Between Paxton and Ludlow. Anyway couple of broken ribs 10 stitches and really really REALLY bruised. But if I hadn't had my Carharts on it would have been much worse.

As for the crane comment, My thoughts exactly. I may need it to lift the stupid sub enclosure.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Wanted to do an update. Got the Alpine deck installed as well as the C701 controller in the dash. I was shocked. They look great! I ran the ai-net cable remote turn on and the c701 cable to the trunk. Made sure the steering controls work with it. Very nice overall. 

Got the sub enclosure built. Man o man. Had been a long time (12+ years) since I built a sub box.I seemed to forget a lot of the tricks. Made lots of mistakes in the assembly of it. But it is built. Just a simple ported rectangle that winisd plotted for me. 3.4 cubic feet tuned to somewhere between 35-40 hertz. Still need to remove the dried glue. Bondo the screw holes, sand and paint. 


I am scared of the trunk. It is just way small. And I got a lot of stuff to stuff in it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Wanted to do an update. Got the Alpine deck installed as well as the C701 controller in the dash. I was shocked. They look great! I ran the ai-net cable remote turn on and the c701 cable to the trunk. Made sure the steering controls work with it. Very nice overall.
> 
> Got the sub enclosure built. Man o man. Had been a long time (12+ years) since I built a sub box.I seemed to forget a lot of the tricks. Made lots of mistakes in the assembly of it. But it is built. Just a simple ported rectangle that winisd plotted for me. 3.4 cubic feet tuned to somewhere between 35-40 hertz. Still need to remove the dried glue. Bondo the screw holes, sand and paint.
> 
> ...


Install Ga-Ler-Ey  As in pics man   

Chad


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

chad said:


> Install Ga-Ler-Ey  As in pics man
> 
> Chad


x2 Let's see some photos. Also, congrats on getting the wife's approval. I've also got my wife to let me put a sub in her car. I've taken it out a couple times and she's noticed. I think she's even starting to like it in there. A woman after my own heart. :blush: 

Now if only I could convince her to let me do a full install in her car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> x2 Let's see some photos. Also, congrats on getting the wife's approval. I've also got my wife to let me put a sub in her car. I've taken it out a couple times and she's noticed. I think she's even starting to like it in there. A woman after my own heart. :blush:
> 
> Now if only I could convince her to let me do a full install in her car.


My wife is trying to GET me to put one in hers... dunno if I want to dive in to another install yet. She wants to keep it pretty much facotry with more rump.

Chad


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I will get some pics taken. I forgot my camera on the weekend. The box will not be seen until I get it finished. Like I said, it was my first one in a lonnnnnnng time. 

As for your wives vehicles, this may be sacrelage, but for my wife's Suburban with the Bose system in it, I added a deck and an Infinity Basslink T. This is the 10 inch powered subwoofer with two passive radiators. It makes a huge difference. Built in 250 watt amp, crossover and bass boost. She loves it! Though those of you with bose systems know that the louder you turn it up the less bass you get. Which is why I got her a deck. I used a Pac adapter and the decks built in cross overs and it gets plenty loud. The kids love it. The wife is happy and I get to be the good guy.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> I will get some pics taken. I forgot my camera on the weekend. The box will not be seen until I get it finished. Like I said, it was my first one in a lonnnnnnng time.
> 
> As for your wives vehicles, this may be sacrelage, but for my wife's Suburban with the Bose system in it, I added a deck and an Infinity Basslink T. This is the 10 inch powered subwoofer with two passive radiators. It makes a huge difference. Built in 250 watt amp, crossover and bass boost. She loves it! Though those of you with bose systems know that the louder you turn it up the less bass you get. Which is why I got her a deck. I used a Pac adapter and the decks built in cross overs and it gets plenty loud. The kids love it. The wife is happy and I get to be the good guy.


The honda rig stays flat thru it's volume travel. She's into simplicity, problem is that it's BIG like your suburban so it will need to have more fortitude than what I have in the civic. the infinity REaLLY fills that big-ol burban up?!

Chad


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Will have to let you listen. But in a nutshell, depends on the music. With what she listens to yes it does a pretty good job for a single 10 incher.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a pic of the dash and the CDA-9884 and the RUX-C701


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

It has been awhile since I last posted. Stupid job not giving me enough free time. And since i am updating this on the road for job, no pictures. 

I had a problem with my ground a while back which again many of you helped me out with advice. I ran a dedicated 1/0 cable from the battery to match the power wire. I also ran a 2 gauge ground from battery to chassis to cover that portion of the electrical system. I was able to finally power up my sub amp, 701 and the Rockford 500a2 which i tied in to my factory speakers so that the wife could take the car to Chicago. Surprisingly to me it sounded good. In fact at moderate levels of volume, it sounded pretty good. The factory tweeter was ass but wife was very happy. 

Though she does nothing but complain about the time having to spend on doing the install, she does appreciate the sound. I have tried to explane the whole disassemble the car takes X amount of time. Work gets done then have to assemble the car which takes X amount of time. So assembly/dissassembly takes more time than install. How do you guys do the big personal car installs???


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> How do you guys do the big personal car installs???


LOTS of planning and working in one area at a time. Set goals and have good prep.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yup. figure out pieces you can get done in small chunks of time. eventually those chunks add up.

not sleeping also helps.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

nice amps you have thr...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks! Just purchased the Sundown the first week in January.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Noticed that I have not added anything in a while. The main reason is... Nothin to add. Had a sub and front speakers"in" and the amps wired to work. Incredibly loud and crystal clear. BUT. It all looked like ass. Gheto. Hell even worse than that. So yesterday I loaded up my kids, went to the local menards and purchased some materials. I built my amp rack. In case I didn't mention it before, I slightly misjudged the size of my trunk when I bought all my stuff. So finding room to stuff several amps, processor and 4 cubic feet of sub enclosure has caused me to sweat a bit.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

So after some eyeballing (and just giving up trying to sketch something) I just pulled the trunk mat and traced it onto some 1/4" Masonite. Ripped some 1/2" particle board into 2"strips and started gluing and fitting stuff.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Of course a quick look to make sure it fits.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

And a final check before I finish the speaker wiring from the amps to the terminal strip and mounting the remote turn on relay and connecting the power and grond cables to the distribution blocks. Plus I seem to be out of 1/0 so I may as well order the couple feet I need. Time to call it a day.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If you have been reading this, you may have noticed a change in equipment. Well, the Orion amp that was for my mid bass drivers is now going to run my Stepson's sub. And I replaced the RF 200a4 with the Diamond for the tweets and midranges. 

It really felt good to dig into the car this weekend. I am happy with today's work. I still need to fab up a lid and panel covers. And paint the thing though my wife thinks THAT is just plain silly. So slow but sure. Also got my son's power wire ran in his Mazda 3. What a bloody pain!!!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

which Diamond amp? how is the Sub going to be integrated in the trunk? Looking good so far. I wish I had the space to do my own work.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Champaign's Home Depo sells MDF, as does Danville's Lowes


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Diamond D3 400.4. I got it under 90 bucks off the Bay.

I figured someone would speak up about the particle board vs MDF. I weighed the cost and weight of the two types along with what I was planning and the Masonite and particle board won. The sub enclosure weighs so much by itself. Why add even more.

How am I going to integrate the enclosure? Man that made me laugh. There is no integration. The box is a beast, 100+ pounds. When its in, I have no trunk. The thing is, I wanted a car that got incredibly loud for a single sub daily driver (wanted to get into the 140's) while still sounding great. My wife loves it. My boy gets a silly grin, his friends are in awe. They plug their ipods in and talk about how they can hear the words on bass heavy rap/hiphop. I listen to rock and I get an even sillier grin on passages of fast double kick drum or throbbing fat bass guitar. Maybe someday I will buy a couple of 10's or 12's and make a couple of rear corner enclosures. But i do love this 15. It's so damn musical. And of course goes low low low.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well got home early from Indiana today and decided (my wife told me she was not going to be without tunes) to complete the wiring of my amp rack and get the sub back in the car. While I have the subbox out, I wanted to put some fiberfill mats behind the sub. So I removed the woof and tacked about 2 inches of thickness by 17 by 14 directly behind the sub on the rear wall. Then I reassembled the beast.




























I know the box looks ruff. And rough. But I will eventually get around to rounding all edges and corners and painting with bedliner.

Those of you who will question the size of the port, which is on the smallish size, I get no huffing noise. Even with the trunk open. Not sure why. I may eventually build a new box that is smaller and sealed. May just cut this one in half and still build a better ported box for the wow factor. But that is where I am right now. Oh and the wife is happy with tunes again. Now I need to get ready to go back to Indiana and run a trial tonite.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


> Champaign's Home Depo sells MDF, as does Danville's Lowes



Actually Menards does to and was cheaper.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> How am I going to integrate the enclosure? Man that made me laugh. There is no integration. The box is a beast, 100+ pounds.
> 
> Been there had to deal with it. I 'used' to run 2 15's sealed, loved it. I thought it would be sloppy and boomy, but actually, it was smooth and LOW. Now, 2 twelve's will be just fine for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Actually Menards does to and was cheaper.


I meant to say Danville's Menards :blush:

I despise Champaign's Menard's, I prefer Danville's.

Home Depot... Don't even get me started 

I also have a good friend that works at the lumber yard in Ogden which is VERY handy (free delivery)  But atlas, they don't carry MDF but have some great plywood grades


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Been there had to deal with it. I 'used' to run 2 15's sealed, loved it. I thought it would be sloppy and boomy, but actually, it was smooth and LOW. Now, 2 twelve's will be just fine for me...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if I should jump to two fifteens sealed for my new setup?? give more trunk though....THAT may be a thought....


I will look at a couple of tens or twelves down the road as well. It just seems that the 15 is able to go so low without any effort. As well as getting loud. I know there are 10's and 12's that can do it to. I just haven't heard or seen any in a while. 

Except for having to deal with the space issues, I vote two 15's. Of course I am being selfish. I don't want to be the only one with a non usable trunk.


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Not to highjack, but theres a Home Depot around here somewhere? All I have a a crappy Lowes, and Menards here in Decatur. Also good work so far! glad to see im not the only guy stuck int he armpit of the state.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dunno, I know of Mattoon and Champaign  Menards SHOULD have MDF.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I know Menards used to be hit or miss with MDF. Of course now that champaign has remodeled it's Store it has the stuff. Home depot has it as well but it is more pricey. Hell even worse is Alexander's Lumber. Like 40+ bucks a sheet for 1/2 MDF. 

And thanks for the complement. I am by no means even close in skill as most of these guys. I mostly blame ADD. But I am trying to actually finish this one though it is slow going.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I did some work on the doors this weekend on Saturday. I pulled the factory six by's and replaced them with the Dayton RS225 8" midbass drivers. Installing Rammat and deadening the doors. I still need to cover the big gaping hole in both door but the speakers are in. Wife is happy. I did smoke my RF 500a2. Still not sure what I did though. It just quit and magic smoke appeared out of the amp. Replaced it temporarily with a RF 200a5 bridged into the Daytons. Teach me to hurry.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking good so far. Keep up the work and you'll be finished in no time!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

nice solid work, nothing fancy. Does your son help out?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes he does. Or at least until a video game calls his name. Thanks for the complement. I don't have the time to invest in learning a bunch of the tricks I have seen here to do fancy stuff but have been enjoying myself a lot doing the simple stuff.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been playing with the components swapping this for that etc. Since I blew up my RF 500a2, I switched in a same physically sized RF200a4 bridged mono to drive the Dayton RS225's. A little less power but same foot print. I also just sent back the BG Neo 8's to Parts express. Not sure what the hell happened, but they play intermittantly. So I built a couple of little boxes for some MB Quart 3 1/2" coax's. They are playing the frequencies the BG Neo 8's played. And they are mounted in the same general area as the Neo's were.

Now I travel for work in a work car. My wife has been driving the Solara. I get back from Northern Kentucky and both my wife and seven year old daughter meet me at the door with a "That stereo sounds like crap." No "Look dad's home!" or " We missed you honey." But a your stereo sucks. So I ask with a sigh what was wrong. Apparently the door speakers are cutting out after a while and even when they are playing they are not very loud etc... 
So I put down my suitcase and grab my book of music and go sit in my car. Now to be honest I did the afore mentioned changes hurriedly and did not give it a listen except to check if there was sound. And it did not sound very good at all. And sure enough at even medium volume levels the Dayton 8's would shut down. And the quarts were quite harsh and over powering. I had unhooked the NEO 3's as I am planning on installing them in the dash.

The little RF 200a4 just does not have enough ass to drive the Dayton 8's without heating up. So I grabbed an Orion 900.2 that my boy is going to use. It's 225X2. I wired it in. Used the H701 to dial in the Quarts. Wired in the NEO 3's and WOW. The Daytons came alive. I tried them at 56-600 htz, 63-800, 63-1k and 80-2.5k and loved them!! Exactly as I have read in other reviews of the speaker, it does lack a bit in the lower midbass, but the midrange is beautiful. I used them as both a 2 way and 3 way. I did hear the break up at the high end. They get a little grating on the ears. but still, my sub is still quite overpowering (which my wife and kids love) on most music. I did dial the subs down by 8 db with the H701 and they did blend better with the over all system. So now I am looking for a new amp for my Dayton RS225's. Something preferably in the 200 per channel range.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

im using a zed deuce, I will let you know once i get my car back. Even though Im using it for bass, I should be able to notice how good it does. Also, if you can find an old school PPIA600 (art series), that was a pretty strong amp as well. Im sure others will have good recommendations as well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Now I travel for work in a work car. My wife has been driving the Solara. I get back from Northern Kentucky and both my wife and seven year old daughter meet me at the door with a "That stereo sounds like crap." No "Look dad's home!" or " We missed you honey." But a your stereo sucks. So I ask with a sigh what was wrong. Apparently the door speakers are cutting out after a while and even when they are playing they are not very loud etc...
> So I put down my suitcase and grab my book of music and go sit in my car.


Damn dude, Last night I had the garage clear and had Smaartlive up and running, it was a night for tuning, I got done earlier than expected, shoulda called you


----------



## grinditout (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice install.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

grinditout said:


> Nice install.


Thanks! It is slow going as I work away from home quite a bit and weekends are full of kid events. AND... add in what my wife calls A.D.D. and how something shiny catches my attention, I am happy with how it is coming along.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


> Damn dude, Last night I had the garage clear and had Smaartlive up and running, it was a night for tuning, I got done earlier than expected, shoulda called you



I would love to analyze this thing. I am especially concerned about phase of the speakers. Anyway, call anytime. I'll bring the beer.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> I would love to analyze this thing. I am especially concerned about phase of the speakers. Anyway, call anytime. I'll bring the beer.


Heh, did it again most of the evening sat 

There's ALWAYS beer here, but more is always welcome


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Any more pictures of your BG placement? I'm finishing up my install using the same midrange/tweeter combination.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Ha!! My wife says I never finish anythi..Look Shiny thing!!


My Neo 3's are in the stock location in the dash firing up at the windshield. The neo 8's were at the kickpanel but I have since removed them. I am currently thinking about trying to run both mounted horizontally on the dash on axis. I didn't think the neo 3's on axis sounded that much better vertically. Then...


The other day I was playing with them and took a towel in each corner and set them both vertical and horizontal (Neo 3). I absolutely loved the sound horizontally. I have no idea why they sounded better or if it was all in my head. 

I am planning on trying both the Neo 8 and 3 in that config. Just no time right now. I am rebuilding my enclosure for this car, an enclosure for my son's car and one for my wifes SUV. I guess there is always summer:blush:


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Larry.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Larry, any updates on the build? 

I will be starting mine soon.




I hope


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sadly, I just gave the car today to my son. But feel free to call me if you have a specific question. 

I am going to miss that car....


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope he takes good care of it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's very nice of you yo give the car to your son. My parents rented a car to me, so that I was never given anything for free lol. That convinced me to save up real quick to buy my own.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

bumpp


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I think my boy appreciates it. There were some circumstances involved because I like a lot of you guys were never given anything and had to earn it through work. 

He lost a job and then got a new one but needed a car that was reliable. He had been limping along with his and a leaking head gasket on a car he purchased from his paternal grandmother (I am his step dad).

Plus, I have a company car and I noticed one day that over the last two years I had put just a bit over 1500 miles on it. So I discussed with his mom, the predicament with the boy and for his birthday, I gave him the title. 

Most of my equipment is in storage or powering my garage stereo.

But I still find myself heavily involved in my nephews car and about ten or so of his friends. Plus home theater has involved me a lot more.

How goes your system Randy?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember that story.. That's pretty cool.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> Yeah I think my boy appreciates it. There were some circumstances involved because I like a lot of you guys were never given anything and had to earn it through work.
> 
> He lost a job and then got a new one but needed a car that was reliable. He had been limping along with his and a leaking head gasket on a car he purchased from his paternal grandmother (I am his step dad).
> 
> ...


Not so well, Lar. As you know, I got sick back in 2012, and I haven't been able to do anything yet. I hope to have enough money saved up this spring to have someone else do it-it's not easy on disability payments. I have most of the equipment I need, just need to find someone to do the work. 

I bumped this up to take a look at your pictures, trying to figure out if I could fit a 3" and a 7" speaker in the door. The grill on the door is pretty big.

Glad to hear all is well w/ you.

Randy


----------

